# Morel hunting update



## L0veshr00mz72 (Apr 10, 2017)

Hey folks, I went out earlier this week and didn't find any so I decided do make a little video update regarding my findings. I have had a lot of people say the enjoyed it and looked forward to my next update so I thought I would share. Hope you get a kick out of it.


----------



## engalwood (Apr 12, 2014)

Lmfaoh


----------

